# Prayers sent to those affected in Connecticut.



## widows son (Dec 14, 2012)

To the families of the victims of the shameful act that happened in connecticut, your in my prayers. When will this end? Why are whack jobs allowed to carry guns? Guns aren't something to take lightly, so the laws should be tighter, so this type of BS doesn't happen again. Children are dead.


----------



## Custer148 (Dec 14, 2012)

I too send my prayers to the families of the victims of this tragedy.


----------



## widows son (Dec 14, 2012)

Add Content


----------



## RDCampbell (Dec 14, 2012)

That just makes no sense at all.  While this was an incredible tragedy, blaming guns is a knee jerk reaction.  None of those guns were his.  He did not obtain them legally.


----------



## widows son (Dec 14, 2012)

Regardless they were easily attainable.


----------



## widows son (Dec 14, 2012)

If there were stricter regulations, this sort of thing might not of happened. As long as there are guns, people will die.


----------



## martin (Dec 14, 2012)

My prayers r with them brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbreyer (Dec 14, 2012)

Our Lodge is sending out prayers to those stricken with grief.  Senseless acts cannot be defined.


----------



## bbreyer (Dec 14, 2012)

Maybe if we quit blaming guns for all of the violence and start blaming the people that cause it society will be a better place for all of us.  So much energy is focused on the apparatus that we lose sight of the root cause.  If we would spend the money on more useful items such as helping disturbed individuals before heinous acts are committed instead of lobbying for or against guns, society may be a little safer for us all.


----------



## Mac (Dec 14, 2012)

It is impossible to predict the actions of a mad man, regardless of how much treatment you provide to him.

Regardless, this is truly a tragedy.  God be with those families affected.


----------



## widows son (Dec 14, 2012)

Your point make sense, but what I'm trying to say is, this guy was able to get his hands on a gun. Up here guns and ammo have to separate and locked away in specific containers. Trigger locks must be on the UNLOADED weapon. When the citizen has the right to bear arms, it's their responsibility to ensure that the weapon is safely kept out of harms way. I still believe there should be tighter laws, a friend of mine has American family members and he said they carry their guns everywhere. To me that's ridiculous.


----------



## THurse (Dec 15, 2012)

This is sad and I feel for their Families.


----------



## karlosuk (Dec 15, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunblane_school_massacre

Unfortunately in Scotland 16 years ago we had a very bad event that was not too far from what has happened in Connecticut. 
Guns are VERY rare in Scotland to the point I have only ever seen clay pigeon rifles and never a hand gun in my life. The rarity of the weapon could not stop the tragedy here and would have stopped it there.
My heart goes out to all effected by this, Scotland is still sad for our loss 16 years after the event and there will never be a complete healing in Connecticut either as long as people are alive to remember but I do hope the pain becomes bearable for the people effected as the reality sinks in during the days/weeks and years ahead.


----------



## Cgrobin (Dec 15, 2012)

My heart breaks for everyone involved! So many people will never be the same. I not only pray for the families that lost children, but for those at the school and the first responders that had to witness such tragedy. 

I feel that the increase in frequency and severity of acts like this are in direct relation to the media coverage they receive. There is no question that these sick people care only about themselves. They see that for weeks and even months afterwards the whole world will spend 24 hours a day not only hearing their name, but about every aspect of their perverted cry for attention.


----------



## widows son (Dec 15, 2012)

It's true the media doesnt help the situation.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Dec 15, 2012)

I live about 20 minutes from where this happened.  It is a truly horrible feeling...especially knowing that my wife's aunt is a substitute teacher in the same school.  Luckily she was not there when this happened, but you can't help but think what could have been.  On behalf of all in CT, thanks to all of you for the well wishes.  My heart and my prayers go out to all of the families affected by this heinous, horrible tragedy.  No one should have to go through such pain...especially innocent children.


----------



## widows son (Dec 15, 2012)

That's the worst part. Kids died, so much potential wasted, cuz some depressant couldnt cope with his problems.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Dec 15, 2012)

Cgrobin said:


> I feel that the increase in frequency and severity of acts like this are in direct relation to the media coverage they receive. There is no question that these sick people care only about themselves. They see that for weeks and even months afterwards the whole world will spend 24 hours a day not only hearing their name, but about every aspect of their perverted cry for attention.



There is no increase in frequency and severity. It's another lie promulgated by the media, just like the lie that crime is ever increasing in the USA.


----------



## widows son (Dec 15, 2012)

What data do you have to show that?


----------



## BryanMaloney (Dec 15, 2012)

Center for Disease Control (USA) released a recent report on the subject:

"Overall and single-victim school-associated student homicide rates decreased significantly during July 1992--June 2006; both decreased from 0.07 per 100,000 students to 0.03 per 100,000 students (p<0.001 and p = 0.004 by chi-square test, respectively). However, rates for overall and single-victim school-associated homicides during a more recent period, July 1999--June 2006, did not change significantly (Figure). During both periods (July 1992--June 2006 and July 1999--June 2006), multiple-victim student homicide rates remained stable."

http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm5702a1.htm


----------



## CajunTinMan (Dec 15, 2012)

I am heartbroken at what happened. But we're turning out nothing but maladjusted kids.  We can't teach them anything about discipline, they've almost outlaw that.  Any discussions about morality in schools is a no-no.  We teach them that everybody wins there are no losers so they don't know how to adapt to problems.  It's societies rules that are the problem and no one wants to address that.  That's why our jails are so full of people. All of a sudden kids become adults and find out they're responsible for their own actions. They don't know how to handle that.

School attacks in China (2010–2011)
A series of uncoordinated mass stabbings, hammer attacks, and cleaver attacks in the People's Republic of China began in March 2010. The spate of attacks left at least 21 dead and some 90 injured. Analysts have blamed mental health problems caused by rapid social change for the rise in these kind of mass murder and murder-suicide incidents.

Trying to stop violence through gun control is like trying to stop crack addiction by taking away lighters.


----------



## ThanatosTA (Dec 15, 2012)

Tighter gun control won't stop someone with a mental illness from doing something like this.  It may make it take longer for the person to do what they intend, but I had a room mate who had a brother that suffered from schitzophrenia, and when he had his mind made up to do something he though he needed to do, there was nothing at all that would stand in his way, no matter how long it took him to do it.

In contrast, read about Dr. Suzanna Hupp's experience with gun control.  Or better yet, watch her testomony before Congress: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvTO-y-B2YM.

Now think if just one teacher at that school was _*trained and licensed*_ to carry a concealed firearm.  It still would have been tragic, but would it have been as bad as it was?


----------



## sands67 (Dec 16, 2012)

We can argue about maybe all day. People can always assume what they would have done after the fact. In Suzanna Hupps case it may have made her a target to be shot first by the nut case in that tragedy. In Connecticut the guns were purchased legally by Lanzas mother. I feel however that these discussions should be held later and the focus should be on the victims and their families of this horrible tragedy. My thoughts and prayers go out to them all.


----------



## Colby K (Dec 16, 2012)

My prayers go out to the victims. However, the crazy will do this if they have guns or not. Take away guns, they'll use bombs. Look at Europe.


----------



## THurse (Dec 16, 2012)

The families, friends, community. I can not express how they would be feeling. Their are people here in Australia, that is in shock of what happened, almost everyone I talk to has mentioned this tragic incident.


----------



## apache2ford2000 (Dec 16, 2012)

this is a sad moment in the US, i send my prayers out to all the families.. As far as gun control go that is absurd America needs guns in this day and age and if guns were banned just like drugs are illegal the Criminal side of the U.S will find a way to get them. And all law abiding citizens will be sitting ducks. when you are thinking about gun control and how many deaths were caused by them just think how many more there could have been had all upright people been disarmed. As the old saying goes GUNS DONT KILL PEOPLE, PEOPLE KILL PEOPLE


----------



## widows son (Dec 16, 2012)

The problem lies with ease of availability. Even if this guy had a knife, this wouldn't of been as bad. There aren't strict enough regulations on the proper storage of firearms in America. If there were this douchebag probably would been deterred.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Dec 16, 2012)

And what if the kid had fertilizer? BOOM! No gun, lots of death.


----------



## widows son (Dec 16, 2012)

How easy is it to conceal a fertilizer bomb? He would of been taken out before anything could of played out. The reason why these people use guns in these mass murders is because their easily accessible.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Dec 16, 2012)

WS is right about being responsible in the storage of firearms.  I do agree that that would cut down on accidental shootings of small children.  But more than likely an adult child like this one would have had access to a combination for whatever to get to the weapon.


----------



## widows son (Dec 16, 2012)

Thats right. But another thing is if he couldn't get a gun, maybe he would of not went through with  it, and a key lock is more defensive than a combination.


----------



## THurse (Dec 17, 2012)

I think that the gun control method, may be a good idea, but violence will keep going in different ways and this is sad.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 17, 2012)

Let us not forget that it was a fertilizer bomb (AMFO) that killed 66 children at a daycare in Oklahoma City. Not a single gun was used on that day and until Sept. 11, 2001 it was the worst terrorist attack on US soil. There are currently approx. 22,000 gun laws on the books in the US. Gun control is not the solution. There are more violent crimes committed every year in the US with baseball bats than guns. Tighter control only affects those that are law-abiding citizens. The evidence I see is that banning guns will be about as effective as our ban on drugs or even the ban on the sale of alcohol during the prohibition days. Those that want them will get them regardless of what the law says. I have guns in my house. I have a handgun that is loaded and unlocked in my bedroom it hasn't made me do anything like this kid did nor has it done anything on its own. The problem we have is that the people that do this type of thing get all the publicity and not the victims. Look back at some of the other incidents like this and tell me one name of one of the victims. I bet you can't, but you can probably recall the shooter's name. 

This is a tragedy and my prayers go out to all the people affected by this senseless act. We should remember the victims and the heroes that saved lives that day, including the family of the shooter.  We should not remember him.


----------



## widows son (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm sorry but having a loaded unlocked gun laying around is irresponsible, do you have kids? What if they find it? What if someone breaks into your house and finds it? I know you would never do what that poor excuse for a human did, but easy access to guns is part of the problem. If you can leave a loaded gun next your front door or in a spot where it can easily be accessed, I think is just asking for it.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 17, 2012)

if its loaded, it should have a trigger lock. otherwise, keep the ammo separately from the gun. that's my philosophy.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 17, 2012)

I do not feel it is irresponsible. Other than you Brothers no one knows except me and my wife. I have 2 boys and only one lives with me. He is 4 years old and is already learning gun safety. I make him treat his toy guns like they are real. I grew up with a gun in the house just like I have now. If you are properly educated with guns then there is no reason to keep them locked up and unloaded. Besides if some person were to break in my house at 3 am I really don't have much time to go get the gun, grab some ammo, unlock it, and load it in time. The purpose of the gun is self-defense and an unloaded gun is about as effective for that purpose as a rock. Also, if some one breaks in he is going to have to deal with the dog first and if he isn't prepared for him then the gun is going to be the least of his worries. Besides guys it isn't like it is just laying out in the open. I am not stupid and I am a very responsible gun owner. I keep the gun stashed away in a position of concealment. If you don't know it is there you will not find it. It is fine by me that you don't agree with what I do, but calling me irresponsible is a bit over the top when you don't know my background with guns.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh and by the way on your question what if someone breaks into my home and finds it? If I am home he will find out about it fairly quickly and not in the manner which he will like. If I am not home what difference would it make if it was locked up and unloaded?


----------



## widows son (Dec 17, 2012)

All the education on guns wont stop the type of
Tragedy that happened. I think it's great though that your teaching your child to be responsible with firearms, but here's something that still is nagging at me. One day he will be ten. He will be curious. What's happens when you come home one day and see he and his friends playing with it? I'm not saying that he will turn the gun on someone, but the fact that the possibility is there. Don't get me wrong, I understand why Americans have guns, I just don't understand why one needs to walk in a mall with one, just to do some shopping. And if someone breaks into your house and finds a loaded gun, they can easily go and do what Lanza did, if it's locked away with the ammo separate and you got the keys, he might just give up.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 17, 2012)

The thought would be that instilling a healthy respect for guns at a young age would prevent said youngster from handling it improperly. A person intent on finding a weapon and using it for harm will do so regardless if gun control is in effect. You try the best you can to be responsible with your weapons. My primary reasons for owning a firearm is range shooting w/ a handgun (so I'd keep that one unloaded and locked in its case and home safety (to which I'd keep a loaded and ready 12 gauge near at hand, but out of sight and likely trigger locked; the whole purpose being quick access to fend off an attacker). I'm personally not a fan of publicly carrying, but that's just me.


----------



## Cgrobin (Dec 17, 2012)

Additional laws restricting firearms won't stop this from happening either. While I'm of the opinion that a locked and unloaded firearm for self defense is useless, many states already have laws in place regarding just that. Connecticut is one state that has some of the most restrictive laws in the country, and already has a list of laws restricting firearm access. 

Carrying a firearm while out shopping is exactly what concealed carry is for. One thing you won't hear about on national media is that a person with a concealed carry license could be responsible for the Oregon mall shooting not being even worse. The media is about as likely to admit their anti-gun bias as they are to admit that their coverage is likely a contributor in these events. While I should be used to it by now, their ignorance about guns and gun laws still blows my mind!


----------



## widows son (Dec 17, 2012)

But why do you need a gun to go shopping?


----------



## widows son (Dec 17, 2012)

Is life in America that dangerous?


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 17, 2012)

Like I said earlier, mine is hidden safely away and I have no worries about my son finding it. At ten he will have had 6 years of gun safety under his belt and he will be responsible with them. I owned my first gun at 9 and I have never had an accident with it. I have a concealed carry permit and I carry everywhere I am allowed to. It is not that is extremely dangerous where I live, but it is my right and I choose to exercise that right. I would hate to be the person that could have stopped something if I had the ability but not the means. I can think of two instances in my town where someone with a CCL stopped a crime from happening. If they had not had their guns with them there is not telling what would have happened. Both times were people that were out just doing their own thing, never expecting to use it, but did. One was a woman who was attacked by a knife-wielding man that was not only trying to rape her, but was about to cut her throat. The guy that stopped it was a CCL holder that was spending a relaxing time fishing when he heard her cries for help. Being out at one of the lakes the chances of her yelling doing any good were remote, but in this case someone did hear them. The man that stopped went to the tent where the crime was happening and drew his weapon. The attacker heard the man approaching turned and saw the gun. He complied to the man orders and was promptly taken into custody. The other instance a man was running from the cops went into a local ice cream shop and took a hostage. Behind him sat a man with his CCL who discharged one round stopping the attack.

The fact is that guns are used about 2.5 million times per year that either result in a crime being prevented or in some cases stop a crime in progress. Many of these prevent the loss of innocent life. These are the things you will never hear on the news because guns are evil according to the media. There are criminals out there who have no regard for the law or life. Banning all guns across this country will result in one thing. Only criminals will have them and leave the average American no way to defend themselves.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 17, 2012)

Sometimes yes. I've had my residence broken into before as well as vandalism and trespassing. I also used to live out in the sticks where it was pretty common to come across a copperhead nest, water moc' hole, and the rare rabid skunk that all had to be put down. Not to mention keeping guns for hog and deer hunting which is popular in Texas. Also, at least down here, carrying guns is ingrained into the societal mindset. This part of the country was founded out of the wild west and the right to protect yourself and your property is a deeply regarded. They always say, if you're in Texas and you choose to break into somebody's home, you'd best be prepared for the possibility of meeting the business end of a gun.



> These are the things you will never hear on the news because guns are evil according to the media.


Hero stories do not sell cable subscriptions or attract viewers, only the grim stories of bad deeds. Sad state of society indeed.


----------



## Cgrobin (Dec 17, 2012)

It's not that someone gets attacked every day, but I would hate to be in a situation that I need to protect myself or my family and not be able to! 

Our CC law is in place due to a victim of a mass shooting knowing that if she had her handgun as opposed to following the law at the time, she would most likely have been able to stop the event. The vast majority who hold a carry card never use their firearm, but the thought of not being able to protect my family should the need arise is terrifying.


----------



## ThanatosTA (Dec 17, 2012)

I carry in the mall and grocery store not only because there is always a possibility that someone can do something bad, but also because there is no safer place for my gun when I’m not at home than on my person.  When my handgun isn’t on me, it’s in a gun locker.  When I’m out, it stays on me.  Do a search on how to pick locks.  You might be amazed what you can find out there.  I even found a site that will teach you how to pick a lock with two paperclips.  I agree that we as firearm owners need to be as responsible as possible when it comes to safety, but I still don’t think that the laws need to be stricter for law abiding citizens.  I can’t help to think that laws aren’t going to make things better.


----------



## JJones (Dec 17, 2012)

I see arguments against guns everywhere I look since the incident.

The fact is the same day the shooting occurred a man stabbed 20 kids in China with a knife.  That tells me that getting rid of guns won't make the problem go away.  Part of me thinks things like this happen as a direct result of the way people have been raised in the past 30+ years.  Another, more radical part of me thinks that if a school employee was allowed to exercise his or her right to carry a gun then there might have been less casualties.



> Is life in America that dangerous?



Children are getting killed in what used to be one of the safest environments they could find outside their own home (in some cases moreso than their own home).  You tell me.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Dec 17, 2012)

Great article:

Dennis Byrne 
_December 18, 2012_
I am an old man and the older I get the less I understand.
I can't understand how anyone can look into the face of a 6-year-old and fire round after round into that child, as the deranged gunman did Friday in Sandy Hook Elementary School.
Wisdom is supposed to come with age; now, after 70 years, the realization that it's not necessarily so is itself ironic wisdom.
Perhaps a blessing of my old age is remembering a childhood devoid of school lockdowns and mass killings. That's unlike today, characterized by a horrifying increase in the number of madmen opening fire not just in schools, but in movie theaters, malls and any place that people gather. Why, in our advanced and enlightened age, is the slaughter worsening?
I don't understand.
I was a child of the 1940s and '50s when school doors were unlocked, no one imagined lockdown drills and the only violence to be feared was a nun on the warpath searching for who tossed the spitball. If there were many mass killings then, I couldn't find them. So, why no mass murders then; why so many now?
Maybe fewer people then were conscious of or controlled by their demons, as most were too busy struggling for food and shelter during the Great Depression and their nation's very survival during World War II.
We hear passionate cries since Friday's massacre for more gun control. Fair enough. Maybe we need more. But the number of gun control laws back then were meager compared with today's. Those who had access to guns weren't using them to kill innocents. Gang punks had to improvise their own weapons (called zip guns) to rumble. Even so, innocent children weren't shot on their front porches or killed by stray bullets while sleeping.
I don't understand.
Experts tell us that our mental health system has failed us by not spotting and disarming mass killers before they strike. Perhaps so; mental illness, even now, remains too little understood. Yet, were not people in the '40s and '50s equally afflicted with mental illness? Has there been a sudden increase? Certainly, we had fewer mental health professionals and services back then. Yet, now, with professionals and services galore we have an explosion of mass killings.
I don't understand.
The solution, we're told, is more school security. The fact that we needed virtually no school security in the '40s and '50s speaks to the fact that more locked doors, more cameras and so forth, while not a bad idea, address the symptom rather than the cause of today's killing outbreak.
Experts also tell us that despite the mounting number of such attacks, schools remain the safest place for kids. They say the Sandy Hook attack was an "isolated incident" and the act of a sole sociopath. Indeed. Yet where were such maniacs in the 1940s and '50s? In hiding? Or do we have more of them now? If so, why?
I don't understand.
Is the problem the "culture of violence," the bloody images and savagery that are so mainstream today in the media, video games and even on the streets? Yes, that's a difference from my childhood. We grew up in an "innocent age," which today's sophisticates mock as something amusing, if not harmful.
Yet, we don't need a study when common sense tells us that innocence is not a predictor of violence. Common sense says a society immersed as we are in violence tends to perpetuate violence and can hardly be expected to cure itself with Band-Aids. Some will scoff, erroneously accusing me of asserting a direct link between the Sandy Hook killer and violent video games.
Can it be something deeper than that? The fact is indisputable: We have been afflicted with increased mass killings; once we were blessed with decades in which we weren't. We have instituted many "desperately needed" programs and services, yet more blood is spilled.
What is happening today that didn't happen a half-century ago? If it's not a major cultural debasement, then what is it? Is it even possible to contemplate that something deeply ingrained in today's culture is to be blamed without being called a name?
I don't understand.
_Dennis Byrne, a Chicago writer, blogs in The Barbershop on chicagonow.com._
Chicago Tribune Company, LLC


----------



## CajunTinMan (Dec 17, 2012)

And to answer your question WS.  Yes America is getting that dangerous.


----------



## widows son (Dec 18, 2012)

My brothers, I have pondered on this topic for a day. You are right. While having a bit stricter gun laws might hinder one from doing something like what happened, if a person is motivated they will still do it. But much like the
Posted article, here are my thoughts: this type of thing was rare to see in the 50s and 60s. people weren't afraid of gang violence, mass shootings or criminal activity. The mafia and bikers seemed to be the hot issues of the time relating to crime, and look at these groups. The mafia, cold blooded killers, only killed their own, or rivals. Never did they attack innocent people, or children. And only until the 80s, drugs weren't something to make money on in the eyes of the mafia, and thats when things started to turn ugly. Bikers were much the same, until the late 70s and early 80s. Our society has changed to a  violent, disrespectful, drugged up society. The violence is obvious. Much you brethren are older than I, probably by at least 20 years, but how many of you remember watching GI Joe? Bugs Bunny?Batman and Robin? Hercules? Justice league? All these shows glorify violence. And as time went on the shows got more detailed and more violent. I grew up watching the 90s versions of these cartoons and they were just as violent than their 60s counterpart. Also in the 60s version of these shows there was a moral to be learned at the end of the episode. This isn't the case. Now when I am with some of my family who are 10-16 approx, the shows they watch A: don't make any sense, B: glorify violence, and C: have no moral to the story. Now the next issue is video games. I remember the first game that I played was Super Mario Bros. for NES. Not an overly violent game, other than shooting fireballs at strafing mushrooms, the Duck Hunter, which came with a gun, but I don't see it as violent because hunting is a way of life. But as the years went on we slowly see more violent games emerge, especially in the 90s when other counsels came out and competition set in. Now the games of today are the most violent. First person shooter puts you in the shoes of the games protagonist, killing anything you come across, with gory detail. These games are rated for teens 17 and up, but how many kids play them? How many of your kids play them? All this can do is desensitize the person exposed. Movies are no different either. Remember Hallloween? Kind of violent but scary because of the plot, not because people were getting stabbed. Now a days horror is scary on how much guts and blood are shown. Now Cajun you posted an article on Facebook with a victim from columbine saying a speech about the tragedy he went through. I thought that it is true down to the letter. The young generation has no respect for their elders who have worked themselves to the marrow of their bones to pave the road of a good life, but sadly they are being pushed aside and forgotten about, being crammed into homes without a pension or security. Our society is also Godless. I'm sure by now all of you know that I'm not a man of instituted religion, but I deeply respect those who have faith and are able to see the beauty of the creator, whether they are Christian, Jewish, Muslim, Rastafarian, Baha'i, Hindu, Buddhist etc. And I thank all of you who have provided me incite into their beliefs,  but the majority of our population doesn't care about God. I feel this aspect needs to be instilled back into our culture. How great it would of been to live in 1700s America, when the true ideals were being practiced. We need to instill that we are a brotherhood of mankind under the fatherhood of God, mason and non mason. I grew up as one of "the lost generation". My childhood I loved comic books and video games, and didn't care for church or God, even though God and christ were pounded  into my head. My teens I fell into the wrong crowd. Getting into drugs, selling them, doing them, etc. I will tell you all this that there is nothing more violent and degrading than being in the drug game. I've had a gun pointed at me, so not much scares me these days and that image is burned into my brain forever. Unfortunately that incident changed my life. Soon after I severed all ties I had with those people, ( if you want to call them people ) and began the road to a new and better life, one which has been the most fulfilling so far and has led me to meet all of you beautiful people.  So guns aren't the problem. I enjoy guns, and bows and all types of hunting gear. I don't agree with assault weapons purely for the reason that it just seems like a bit much for a hunter, but they are fun at a range. But the NRA, and all the gun laws won't stop this from happening. Storage laws might slow down someone from doing a horrible act like that in CT, but will never stop it. Change in out society in every facet can only bring the proper steps to a better and safer future for our children.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 18, 2012)

Well spoken brother!

I agree wholeheartedly. Change needs to come in the form of society reform. The gun is merely the tool of the disturbed, not the disturbance itself.


----------



## JJones (Dec 18, 2012)

Yep.  Unfortunately when bad things happen people expect the government to take action to make them feel safe and it turns out the most peaceful thing the government can do is create more laws which can lead to more problems.

It's a problem with society and, until we as a society determine what makes people grow up so drastically different than they did a few decades ago then this type of problem wont go away.  If you keep outlawing everything people kill each other with then we'll have a bigger list of things we can't have than things we can.


----------



## widows son (Dec 18, 2012)

Correct. And the current American govt isn't going to see the cause of the problem, it'll attempt to patch over the "symptom"


----------



## crono782 (Dec 18, 2012)

Meanwhile in Texas: http://www.theblaze.com/stories/man...ty-sheriffs-deputy-drops-him-with-one-bullet/


----------



## JJones (Dec 18, 2012)

I'll refer back to one of my earlier posts.  It was taken care of quickly by someone else with a gun.


----------



## THurse (Dec 18, 2012)

I agree, because these television shows today that are meant for children, to watch does show a lot more profanity than my younger days. My grandchildren, are becoming violent to one another, where as though I have to intervene and remind them that it is only a television show. I rather they spend time at the park at their free time which has everything they love. The video games they play I can not believe my eyes. I sit back and think these games are made for kids weapons running people over with cars. Please don't get me wrong Brothers, but you do make the best out of life.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Dec 18, 2012)

Well I did some research on the internet about violence caused by TV and video games.  Man you would not believe the amount of people denying there is any coloration.  Which is crazy because commonsense will tell you there is.   Remember when that show Jack Ass was out and all the reportes of kids getting injured trying to act like them.  Or all the kids getting injured trying to do MMA and wrestling moves.  Then the media hypes everything to the point where to a disturbed mind they see this is a way to go out with glory, a way to be remembered and talked about for years to come.


----------



## widows son (Dec 18, 2012)

So true Cajun a


----------



## THurse (Dec 18, 2012)

One of my grandchildren is a big fan of wrestling, now when I was a young child, I was a big fan as well , but just recently he was sent home from school for hurting one if his friends, by outing him in some kind of grip lock, anything can make an impression on a kid. Everything is resolved over this situation. He is a great kid, but television these days, is very impressionable  for the kids today.


----------



## widows son (Dec 18, 2012)

It's true. Parents need to be involved in their kids lives, and teach them about the world. TV isn't bad but children watch a lot of TV these days. I got my first job when I was 12.


----------



## THurse (Dec 19, 2012)

I could have a television on in front of me and unless it is important like the news, I don't really observe unless we are having family, time. I have actually missed a lot of news, because i spend time in a quiet room and read. My family will watch television and could have it blaring but my mind is focused and this is what I instilled into my kids, so that it will pass down to their kids and soforth.


----------



## widows son (Dec 19, 2012)

The unfortunate thing is nothing will change. This will happen again, and again, and again. If this person had the proper tools in his life to help himself get on the right path this definitely wouldn't of happened. The only fault is in society.


----------



## THurse (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes , see everybody makes their own choices, good or bad, all we can do is point them in the right direction, but cautiously, because with my kids, if you push to hard they would do the opposite, so, I would explain first the reason as if they were adults and then they would listen. I get joy out of how they have grown to be respectful and strong.


----------



## widows son (Dec 19, 2012)

That's amazing. I can't wait to have kids, of course I need a date first. Lol


----------



## THurse (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you Brother, and my prayers go out to you to find happiness as I did.


----------



## widows son (Dec 21, 2012)

Thx brother. That means a lot. It's hard finding someone who understands you, especially being a mason.


----------



## jvarnell (Dec 21, 2012)

BryanMaloney said:


> There is no increase in frequency and severity. It's another lie promulgated by the media, just like the lie that crime is ever increasing in the USA.



I also feel bad about what happened but was waiting for comeone to know about the facts and not using feelings.  Bryan you are correct.


----------



## jvarnell (Dec 21, 2012)

widows son said:


> What data do you have to show that?



Bryan show you where he got his data.  You also need to look at John Lott's studied about how gun free zones and gun laws allow this type of things to happen.


----------



## jvarnell (Dec 21, 2012)

widows son said:


> The problem lies with ease of availability. Even if this guy had a knife, this wouldn't of been as bad. There aren't strict enough regulations on the proper storage of firearms in America. If there were this douchebag probably would been deterred.



Proper storage is in a hoster ready to use and gun control is the ablity to hit what I am aiming at.


----------



## jvarnell (Dec 21, 2012)

widows son said:


> I'm sorry but having a loaded unlocked gun laying around is irresponsible, do you have kids? What if they find it? What if someone breaks into your house and finds it? I know you would never do what that poor excuse for a human did, but easy access to guns is part of the problem. If you can leave a loaded gun next your front door or in a spot where it can easily be accessed, I think is just asking for it.



It is un responcabel to not teach your kids what a gun can do and letting them shoot a smiley face on a mike jug filled with red water. Most will not tuch the gun till they need it.


----------



## jvarnell (Dec 21, 2012)

I guess since I have not been on the site for a while I should not have posted to some of the earler posts in this thread sorry.


----------



## widows son (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm sorry Varnell, but did you miss the post where I agree with everyone? We all know how you "feel"


----------



## THurse (Dec 21, 2012)

We all will find happiness and this is what is a great part of life.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Dec 22, 2012)

Lets NOT get to the real cause of the proble because it's not PC and doesn't fit anyones agenda:

*Satan worship motivated Sandy Hook killer?*

Is Adam Lanza’s reported devil worship a missing link that could help explain what motivated the Sandy Hook gunman to carry out the school house massacre?

Although largely underreported, Satanic subculture and so-called devil worship has been a factor in numerous other mass killings, including the recent Batman shooting massacre.

While Lanza’s reported devil worship was mentioned in several news media items, it is apparently not being considered as a possible motive in the national debate currently centered around the role of guns, drugs, violent video games and mental illness in the shooting spree.

WND


----------



## widows son (Dec 23, 2012)

But I feel the church of Satan would not of accepted what Lanza did either.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Dec 23, 2012)

widows son said:


> But I feel the church of Satan would not of accepted what Lanza did either.



I agree that they would not of accepted it, however, from what I understand they do not promote or accept Devil Worship either.  Let's not confuse the two


----------



## widows son (Dec 23, 2012)

Correct. If I'm not mistaken they promote the perusal of all human pleasure.


----------

